# I need help



## mrk888 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dont know if its a big deal but heres whats going on.......I have a mixed cichlid tank and just added some loaches to help keep the bottom nice and clean. I noticed the other day one of the loaches had a red streak from the middle of his body to the base of his tale. then we started getting red blotches at the base of his tale in the last couple days a few of my cichlids are starting to get the exactly the same thing. Just want to know whats the cause and how to fix it. Any help would be great 


56 gallon corner african mix
2 electric yellows
1 electric blue
1 kioglo
1electric orange
2 gravel cleaners
1 tangerine peacock
1 strawberry peacock
2 blood parrots
2 royal loaches


140 gallon salt (just getting it going)
5 blue damsels
1 yellow tang
3 soft corals(hammer branch green pollups trumpet coral)


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

bacterial infection?


----------

